# 2 Refreshing Wet Coleslaw Recipes, TNT



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 26, 2005)

I give you two coleslaw slaw recipes here.  The first is a favorite of everyone who's tried it around here, while the second was an adaptation of the first, created by my youngest daughter last night (she's gonna be 19 in a week or so).

Ingredients:
1 head cabbage, or 1/2 head green and 1/2 head purple.
1/2 yellow onion, finely diced
2 Carrots, finely grated
3/4 cup Miracle Whip Salad Dressing
1/4 cup Splenda or Sugar
3/4 cup ice-water

Grate, don't chop the cabbage.  place in a large bowl.  Add the remaining ingredients except the ice-water.  Stir until well mixed.  Taste and adjust the sweetener and salad dressing to taste.  The slaw should be lightly coated with the salad dressing at this point.  Add the water and stir well.  Refrigerate and serve cold.


This next recipe would be amazing served with barbecued anything, especially ribs, pulled pork, or chicken.

Ingredients:
1 head cabbage, or 1/2 head green and 1/2 head purple.
1/2 yellow onion
2 Carrots, finely grated
3/4 cup Miracle Whip Salad Dressing
1/4 cup Splenda or Sugar
2 tbs. Chili Powder
2 cloves minced garlic
3/4 cup ice-water

Make as you did the previous recipe but with the added garlic and chili powder.  I tasted this and immediately congratulated Lisa on a fine new flavor for our traditional slaw.  I didn't like it any better, but it was every bit as good.

I love it that my two girls are so adventurous in the kitchen.  My son who cooks professionally is a great cook, but doesn't experiment nearly as much.  He prefers to make things that are tried and true.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 28, 2005)

Both look great--thanks Goodweed!  It sounds like you've passed your love of cooking onto all of your kids.


----------



## kansasgirl (Mar 28, 2005)

I make a slaw very similar to your second recipe with a couple additions. I use less mayo, a squeeze of fresh lime, add a bit of cumin and some chopped cilantro. It gives it a bit of a southwest twist that is really wonderful with grilled fish/chicken and fish tacos.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks, KansasGirl.  That sounds like a good bit of extra flavor.  

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## KathyD (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't ever recall using onions or chili powder in my slaw, and I've tried many recipes, but both of yours sounds unique and flavorful 

Thanks for sharing...

~Kathy


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 11, 2005)

I just hope you enjoy them.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 15, 2005)

Goodweed, what kind of grater do you have?  I normally like to grate the cabbage but cutting with knife seems so much quicker.  I like these recipes.  Thanks


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 15, 2005)

ITK - I just use my food processor.  You could use a box or hand grater if you didn't have to do a bunch.  But it sure is a lot less messy with a food processor!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 15, 2005)

I used to use a food processor as it was so quick and easy.  But I broke mine (actually, my youngest daughter left the plastic top, the one with the shute, too close to the stove while cooking and melted the top.)  It was an older verson and I couldn't find the part to fix it.  Now I use a box grater.  I do miss the food processor though.  I just can't justify the cost of a new one for what I'd use it for.

A knife is cumbersome in this application as the cabbage needs to be in very small pieces to make this cole slaw so juicy.  You'd be chopping forever to feed a moderate sized crew of 4 people.  The same is true of the carrot. 

Use the same technique for carrot, adding just enough Salad dressing to coat, mixing in the sweetener and raisons, and maybe some crushed pieapple, with ice-cold water, and you have a classic carrot salad.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

